# Having issues with an old SD setup....



## Dante2k4 (Aug 3, 2009)

Okay, this isn't anything modern or HD related.......I have my whole HD setup up and running......this is about my OLD SCHOOL setup......

Aside from my HD set which has all my current gen systems hooked up, I have an SDTV setup with all of the older consoles that I still care to play plugged in.....up until now I've just had a bunch of RF cables piggy-backed on to one another, but i wanted to hook them up with AV cables.

So, I hooked my DVD player up to the tv, and then I planned on hooking up my A/V hub so that I could plug all my systems in to that. Here comes the part I can't figure out. I have the A/V cable going from my dvd player's output, to my SDTV's input.......and I have it set to the correct channel. I went in to the menu and designated channel 3 as the "VCR" channel......and yet I get NO picture.

Am I missing something here? They're both connected just fine, it's on the right channel, and they're both on.......why is there no picture?

I know it's MOST likely gonna be something stupid, but I don't know where else to ask.......anyone got ideas?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I assume you're talking about the red/white/yellow RCA plug cables...

Try another input. Try channel 4. Try to have it scan for a signal with the player playing. You're sure they both work and tested them with known good equipment to make sure? Does the TV flinch at all when you turn on the DD player?


----------



## Dante2k4 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yup, everything already worked beforehand, I know that for a fact. I don't get any kind of flinching when I turn on the dvd player, I've tried every channel.........just, nothing.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Try new cables...otherwise :4-dontkno


----------

